# [SOLVED] Ice in refridgerator



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
we have a maytag plus refridge (side by side)
model: rcw1000dab
serial: 13945190QQ
rev no: 13

The only problem with it is that there is a lot of ice/water in the refridge part. The freezer is perfect. Most of the ice forms in back on the top, wher the control for the freezer is. 

We did unplug is oneday and left the refridge door open untill all of the ice melted on the inside.

Is there anything I should check, or that would possible help?

Thank you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

Give it a couple of days and let us know how it does. My first thought is deforst mech, maybe bad door gasket.

BG


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

Well afer letting the ice melt inside, we dryed it up as best as we could, and that was over a week ago. The ice actually started to come back a day later or so.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

Please check the Model Number again. I am not finding anything on it.

BG


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

oops, sorry about that, its 
RCW2000DAB


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

If your house is like mine, everytime the kids walk by they open the door for about 3 mins. and decide there is nothing in there that they want.
Combine that with the humid summer we have had and the extra work the fridge has to do in order to maintain the correct temp and it will cause frost to form.
In my case eventually the humidity will drop or the kids will listen, Or Hell will freeze and it will be different.

Otherwise I would suggest checking the gasket on the door to be certain that it wasnt pinched and possibly have an opening.
If your fridge has a drain port in the bottom, check it and make sure it is open.

If the fridge was defrosted it is somewhat common to see some frost for a few days during the recool phase.
Often times you can use a hot wash rag to wipe it down to rid yourself of the frost and close the door again without letting it get too warm inside and it wont come back.

Once again though wipe the door seal to be sure that it is clean. Also note that some seals are slightly magnetic and can attract things like bread ties that will not allow the door to close completely.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

thank you, I will check the seal tomorrow and clean it up (it did look clean but just in case anything was missed). I think I should especially check the outside seals as those slide against the frame when its opened and closed. 

How would I make sure the drain port is open on the bottom? I know it has one and when we let it defrost it filled up the pan. 

Unfornatantly its not just a little frost, it get to the point that you can break off pieces of ice, and that is within a week.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

Most drains you can just pour something down it and make sure that it goes through.
You did that during defrost.
Be sure to rinse the pan every now and then as it could mildew and begin to stink.

Actually it turns out that I had the same thing today. Something was in the fridge and the door didnt close all of the way. Now everything is warm and wet.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Ice in refridgerator*

Well I found the issue about a month ago and the past few days without changing anything I noticed a lot less ice.

Anyway, the door was partly open, but only on the bottom. The bottom 2 or 3 inches weren't even close to the refrigerator and left a large gap. I only noticed this because I felt cold air from the bottom of it and I looked at it better and saw the gap. The top part of the door closed perfectly.

I tried to adjust it but I didn't find anything that brought it close enough, then I figured I would try something else, just bending the door a little. I pulled the top of the door out while holding the bottom with my foot and this actually brought it into alignment.

The door is still align even after that time and it seems better.
Thank you


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Pretty clever.

Actually I dont know of your circumstances but around here I would think
that might be the way it got that way in the first place


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well we got the refrigerator used not long before the ice started, so either it got bent by the previous owners or in moving some how. 

I can see it getting bent out at home also, but not commonly.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Snoopie dogie the way to adjust fridge doors is to barely loosen the screws that hold the inside plastic liner (loosen them just a crack) then do as you did only with not as much force then tighten only some of the screws to hold it in place then close the door on a piece of paper and see if it grips. Do this around the perimeter of the door till you get it adjusted right then tighten the screws and check it again.


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

I think your fridge has a drain port in the bottom, check it and make sure it is open.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

amerillove said:


> I think your fridge has a drain port in the bottom, check it and make sure it is open.


Thank you for your input but this thread has been solved and now closed.


----------

